# Anyone going to Fort William area this weekend?



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

We live in central scotland two adults and a 2yr old is there anyone going up north this weekend , ie, glencoe fortwilliam then either speanbridge or up the maillag and round to the corn/ferry ,and would like to meet up for a chin wag and maybe a bottle of wine or two just going to blow the cobwebs of the motorhome before the snow comes


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*Fort William and beyond...*

Hi jamiealana! Your post should have carried a health warning! :wink:

Along with four caravanning friends, we 'did' Bunree at Easter. You will remember that that was when we had our summer! Scotland was gorgeous!

We went up the chair lift at Glen Coe; we walked along Glen Nevis to the wire rope bridge; we used the cable car to take us up the side of Ben Nevis. I have to use that well-worn word STUNNING to describe the scenery.

We went to Mallaig on the train, a wonderful ride on a sunny day. We also went over to Lochalsh to see my nephew. He has the 914outdoor shop on the A87 just past Eilean Donan Castle. If you get that far, call in and mention UncleNorm!

No doubt you know something of the area, so I won't bore you with mention of names like Elgol, on the Isle of Skye, or Plockton...

You will sense a huge degree of envy in my response. Sorry! I wish we could be with you but, as I write, my thoughts are on our new Adria Coral S650SP which we pick up very soon. And one of its first journeys will be to Lochalsh!

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

We just came back from fort William.We lived up there for a number of years also at Kyle-of-Lochalsh about 20yrs in total.It was lovely when we were up we had a few days at the scottish mod fantastic we do miss the music living South,There are a couple of car parks at the Fort that you can overnight in no one bothers you.We actually camped in friends car park but saw a lot of motorhomes on the South one accross from the West end hotel and also behind the railway station.Lots of wild camping places on the road to Kyle bits of old rd and laybyes no one around. 

Val


----------



## jamiealana (Nov 18, 2006)

*fortwilliam tomorrow folks*

Well nice to get a couple of replies :lol: we love it up there was up at a place called clachtoll ,first time there the scenery was breathtaking we go up north most weekends always something new to seewe have met a lot of really friendly folk on our travels


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning! Now you're being REALLY cruel! :lol: I recognise Eilean Donan Castle in your photo. Just beyond your Kontiki is my nephew's shop and apartment. When he or his wife throw open the french doors onto the decking, they have a view straight down Lochalsh, to the Isle of Skye and the Cuillins. From their bedroom, they see the Castle, Glen Shiel ...
If you look at his website, you will find his LIVE webcam, with 8 presets. I check it every day, sometimes several times. It's always different.
Must go, new MH to inspect!  
914outdoor.co.uk
Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------

